# SEXXXXY - Vifa Tymphany - Anyone know how they sound?



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I'd be hard presses to think of a sexier (small) sub, but how do they sound?


2pcs Pair Vifa Peerless New HiEnd NE149 04 5 25inch Midbass Woofer ND Magnet | eBay


----------



## Eric B (Mar 20, 2013)

I run all Vifa Tymphany and they sound amazing. Very very warm sound and detailed.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing about these:

Precision Power PH2 65S 6 5" Slim Shallow Component Speakers Mids Tweeters New | eBay


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

Ant they make those nice looking Vifa's all the way to 12" and down to 4" using the reed paper cone. They make them down to 2" but from 3.5"-2" they use a poly cone.


----------



## exoplasm (Mar 5, 2009)

The 2''-3 1/2'' ones like the NE95W04 are aluminum cones not poly. They sound ok but the paper cones like this one sound almost as good as my illuminaters...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

exoplasm said:


> The 2''-3 1/2'' ones like the NE95W04 are aluminum cones not poly. They sound ok but the paper cones like this one sound almost as good as my illuminaters...


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I was thinking the same thing about these:
> 
> Precision Power PH2 65S 6 5" Slim Shallow Component Speakers Mids Tweeters New | eBay
> 
> ...


EL-OH-ELLLLL

Do you work for PPI or something?


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Item location:
HK, Hong Kong

idk


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

emperorjj1 said:


> Item location:
> HK, Hong Kong
> 
> idk


If you factor in shipping, duty, ect....it comes out cheaper to buy them from parts express.


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

sorta the ebay listing is 28.66 cheaper. if u get hit with a customs fee then ur probably looking at much less if any cheaper. I was just posting given the location what are the chances they are knock offs? I mean ive never herd of knock of DIY speakers but i dont see why they wouldnt make them at the same time


----------



## claytonzmvox (May 4, 2011)

2pc Pair HiEnd 5 5inch Woofer Mindbass Compare Favourably with Scanspeaker 8530 | eBay


hey, this is not scanspeak here, but it is just like it. How can this be? We can be easily deceived, because the connectors are different from the original, but the rest!! practically the same speaker!!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

^^^Chinese knock offs.
If you want to know how the Vifas sound I think Highly tested them a couple of years ago, try contacting him.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

emperorjj1 said:


> Item location:
> HK, Hong Kong
> 
> idk


Buy local, keep the economy rolling.... If everybody keeps buying in China, the money will stay in China....


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

claytonzmvox said:


> 2pc Pair HiEnd 5 5inch Woofer Mindbass Compare Favourably with Scanspeaker 8530 | eBay
> 
> 
> hey, this is not scanspeak here, but it is just like it. How can this be? We can be easily deceived, because the connectors are different from the original, but the rest!! practically the same speaker!!


Yup...

sounds aleast achieve 90% scanspeaker 8530 level , but price only 1/3

sounds style as same as scanspeaker 8530

Prease say herro fromma china


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

DIYMA said:


> I'd be hard presses to think of a sexier (small) sub, but how do they sound?
> 
> 
> 2pcs Pair Vifa Peerless New HiEnd NE149 04 5 25inch Midbass Woofer ND Magnet | eBay


grass paper cone? These can be smoked man....


----------

